# Three mile cut in the morning.



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Heading to three mile cut in Matagorda when I get off in the morning. If you happen to be down there, say hello! It would be cool to meet some 2coolers on the water!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice Boat. I love my navigator. Mines better though because its Lime Green.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey sweeny
Let me know how you did after your catch. went there a rew years back and tore 'em up. Now I got a yak and I looking for another adventure out there (work keeps getting in the way), but the trout/reds really hit my gulp shrimp-nice yak you have how long is that one?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I went Monday and fished on the west fork near the point. Caught a ton of dink trout and a few rat reds. Had a blast. They were hitting tequila sand eel jr.s and that's probably what I'll try first tomorrow. Might try seven mile too.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*yak*



Bowhntr said:


> Hey sweeny
> Let me know how you did after your catch. went there a rew years back and tore 'em up. Now I got a yak and I looking for another adventure out there (work keeps getting in the way), but the trout/reds really hit my gulp shrimp-nice yak you have how long is that one?


12'6".....47lbs.

Check them out at cobrakayaks.com

I have two of the Navigator XF. (actually, one belongs to my dad but he never uses it so my wife uses his.)

Great kayaks...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bowhntr, 

Let me know when you get some time off, and we'll head down there. I work shift work so I'm off quite a bit.


----------



## str8 hook (Feb 17, 2009)

*7 mile*



sweenyite said:


> I went Monday and fished on the west fork near the point. Caught a ton of dink trout and a few rat reds. Had a blast. They were hitting tequila sand eel jr.s and that's probably what I'll try first tomorrow. Might try seven mile too.


we have always gone down to seven mile for duck huntin, this past year being our best, and we have always wondered if there are any good fishing spots(I'm pretty sure there are)around like hog island and stuff.but our last duck huntin trip didn't go over so well becuase we got stuck at the entrance to seven mile. It baffled both me and my dad cuz we were in my jeep and we have never gotten stuck, but we were pulling our 14' john boat so we weren't too surprised.anyways, just some thought for y'all so good luck and keep em tight!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

str8 hook said:


> we have always gone down to seven mile for duck huntin, this past year being our best, and we have always wondered if there are any good fishing spots(I'm pretty sure there are)around like hog island and stuff.but our last duck huntin trip didn't go over so well becuase we got stuck at the entrance to seven mile. It baffled both me and my dad cuz we were in my jeep and we have never gotten stuck, but we were pulling our 14' john boat so we weren't too surprised.anyways, just some thought for y'all so good luck and keep em tight!


You've got to stay on the sand for sure. Get off in that black muck and you're done. I can go pretty much anywhere I want, but that black crud fills up my treads and I just slide. Low tide this morning, so I'm good.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*I'm tired.*

Got up at 11:00am yesterday, worked my 12 hour shift last night, fished all day.........just got called in to work OT tonight. I won't get to bed until after 6:00am tomorrow. Oh well, I had a blast today. There was no one else at Three mile but me and the fish. Caught about ten million 14 inch trout and 19 inch reds. Ended up with 7 trout between 15 and a quarted and 18 inches. They were hitting on sand eel jr.s again, about every third cast. It was fun, now off to work again.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

**** near a limit there! Thanks for the reports!


----------



## trout buster nentwig (Mar 2, 2009)

call me about ur new spot i fish there to 281 303 9671


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Not to be rude but people who really fish exclusivley in and around 3 mile lake keep their lips sealed about whats caught and not caught


----------



## CAN'T BE OUT FISHED (Jan 28, 2009)

txfishhunt said:


> Not to be rude but people who really fish exclusivley in and around 3 mile lake keep their lips sealed about whats caught and not caught


GUY! NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR LITTLE SPOT WITH ALL THOSE DINKS,PLUS THERE ARE NO SECRETS!!!!!!!!


----------



## potbellied stallion (Aug 7, 2008)

went fishing there on sat with live shrimp in the popular spot on the bend where the lake splits into 2. caught 2 keeper trout as the sun was coming up...then nothing. drove around to check other spots. went down to about 7 miles and waded in the south shoreline of east bay - very clear water and no bites. came back to 3 mile and fished a different bayou and caught 1 keeper red and some rats. that bayou (or lake?) was shallow and about 6 inch of mud - did not like wading it. there were plenty of kayakers around.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

So many fish, so little time


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txfishhunt said:


> Not to be rude but people who really fish exclusivley in and around 3 mile lake keep their lips sealed about whats caught and not caught


 I don't own it or the fish that are in it. There are a million spots that are better....I'll keep THEM secret. Three mile is always hit or miss.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*"secret"*



txfishhunt said:


> Not to be rude but people who really fish exclusivley in and around 3 mile lake keep their lips sealed about whats caught and not caught


 BTW, I've fished Three Mile since I could walk. I've had days when there were fish there and days when there weren't. It is as good today as it was twenty years ago, and there are a ton more people fishing there now. Not being rude either, just don't think Three Mile counts as anyones' "secret".


----------

